# Historic Anonimo lug bars/screws



## Awesom-O 4000

Anyone have a source for lug bars/screws for historic anonimo? I have a 42mm Millemetri mod 2000 case with 22mm lugs.


----------



## jeremydw

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> Anyone have a source for lug bars/screws for historic anonimo? I have a 42mm Millemetri mod 2000 case with 22mm lugs.


Hey man, not certain on where to get OEM lug bars, but have a work around I use and an idea to float.

Screwed lug bars drive me crazy because of the potential for stripping and what not. So I actually switched over to this alternate solution on my Millemetri some time ago. I bought fat bars, like the ones you get on Seiko divers, with the larger shoulders (can find them on Amazon). The bars are thick enough that they don't slide through. I bought a bunch and leave them in the various straps for quick easy changes. Great for leather and canvas bag style straps. Have one other set I use for nato and Zulu straps. Doesn't look bad either, watch just appears to have drilled lugs (albeit a bit larger than normal). Have a bunch of pics of my Mille in the "Who's wearing Anonimo today" thread. In all of my pics I have one of the above as my original bars stripped out a while back.

Couple of other ideas:

- Straps that have the quick change feature, where the lug bar is built in and has a little slide. Have used Barton straps like this on my Mille. They have some nice rubber/silicone ones that look and feel decent. Inexpensive and also found on Amazon.

- Idea I had, but never tried. What about sourcing spare parts from one of the other watch makers out there that also used screwed lugs. Just have to make sure they are not uniquely designed. So the bars on my Fortis Cosmo wouldn't work (beyond being 20mm) because they are one sided and specific to the case, which has a slot on the one side to hold the bar in place. However, I've owned a couple of Helson Sharkdivers in the past and the bars were sort of similar - don't know if they'd work, but might be worth a try. Pretty sure they have a spare parts order on their site.

Anyways, hope this help man.

Cheers,
Jeremy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000

Thanks for the suggestions. I tried the 2.5mm Seiko style fat bars with double flange:

https://www.toxicnatos.com/collecti...ange-spring-bars-seiko-fat-spring-bars-c200fs

They fit the lugs, but they're too thick. The lug holes are very close to the case and I can barely install a strap with the 1.5mm OEM bars. With the 2.5mm spring bars even the thinnest 1mm nato wouldn't fit. The space between the bar and case is probably 0.5mm. Too small for anything that I've seen. Maybe you have a newer case version where they moved the lug holes out some.

I have a few emails outstanding. With Anonimo, Stoll, and ewatchparts.

https://www.amazon.com/Tube-Screw-ANONIMO-PROFESSIONALE-6000/dp/B07D6SQXL9

This says 28.5mm with both screws in. I measured one of mine at 28.6mm and the other at 28.7mm. It's probably the same. I'm sure they deviate slightly. I believe the anonimo 6000 also had a 42mm case, so it makes sense that they would share lug bars with the Millemetri.

I'll most likely buy a pair and test them if I don't get any emails back. I'll update the thread when I have the solution.

My lugs and screws are fine for now, but I would like spares.


----------



## Sergei T.

Any info when to look for spares for Militare?


----------



## jeremydw

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. I tried the 2.5mm Seiko style fat bars with double flange:
> 
> https://www.toxicnatos.com/collecti...ange-spring-bars-seiko-fat-spring-bars-c200fs
> 
> They fit the lugs, but they're too thick. The lug holes are very close to the case and I can barely install a strap with the 1.5mm OEM bars. With the 2.5mm spring bars even the thinnest 1mm nato wouldn't fit. The space between the bar and case is probably 0.5mm. Too small for anything that I've seen. Maybe you have a newer case version where they moved the lug holes out some.
> 
> I have a few emails outstanding. With Anonimo, Stoll, and ewatchparts.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Tube-Screw-ANONIMO-PROFESSIONALE-6000/dp/B07D6SQXL9
> 
> This says 28.5mm with both screws in. I measured one of mine at 28.6mm and the other at 28.7mm. It's probably the same. I'm sure they deviate slightly. I believe the anonimo 6000 also had a 42mm case, so it makes sense that they would share lug bars with the Millemetri.
> 
> I'll most likely buy a pair and test them if I don't get any emails back. I'll update the thread when I have the solution.
> 
> My lugs and screws are fine for now, but I would like spares.
> 
> View attachment 13812917


Sorry - that was the one thing I forgot to provide some clarity and specificity on. I have to be very selective on the straps I choose for the very reason you mention - there is very little room between the lug bar and the case when using the Seiko style bars, probably only a millimeter or so. It's not the thickness of the strap per se, but rather the thickness of the strap around the lug bar. So yes, you can only use thin nato straps, but I have a couple of leather straps, a canvas, a couple of rubber straps, and even a bracelet (panatime?). I actually do have the older style case (logo but no name on dial - the original way).

It was a process of trial and error to build up a repertoire of straps that would work - but since I had a number of other 22mm watches the straps always ended up getting used.

Good luck in your search.

Cheers!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000

These are 22mm curved lug bars from ToxicNatos. I tried them on several straps and they work well. They leave plenty of room and they seem to hold in place.

I ordered a few pairs of lug bars/screws from e-watchparts/wholesaleoutlet990 and I will test them when they arrive.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/TUBE-SCREW...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## Awesom-O 4000

The aftermarket tubes & screws arrived today. They're the perfect size. They're even better than the OEM tubes/screws because the screwdriver slot is deeper. 

The ones that I bought were in the link from the prior post titled:

TUBE + SCREW FOR ANONIMO MILLIMETRI POLLUCE BRONZE 2023 FITS BAND STRAP LEATHER

I think they'll work for most Anonimo's with 22mm lugs.


----------



## jeremydw

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> The aftermarket tubes & screws arrived today. They're the perfect size. They're even better than the OEM tubes/screws because the screwdriver slot is deeper.
> 
> The ones that I bought were in the link from the prior post titled:
> 
> TUBE + SCREW FOR ANONIMO MILLIMETRI POLLUCE BRONZE 2023 FITS BAND STRAP LEATHER
> 
> I think they'll work for most Anonimo's with 22mm lugs.


Yes!! That's awesome, thanks for the update man - going to jump on that.

Thanks again! Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeremydw

Sergei T. said:


> Any info when to look for spares for Militare?


Have you tried sourcing Militare spares from the current Anonimo company? Asking because the case appears to almost be carry over. Wondering if the new ones would work for the legacy (original) versions.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sergei T.

jeremydw said:


> Have you tried sourcing Militare spares from the current Anonimo company? Asking because the case appears to almost be carry over. Wondering if the new ones would work for the legacy (original) versions.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've thought about this, but tried to find spare part on eBay etc. or maybe someone can share such info when he sourced for that parts...?
I'll now contact Anonimo directly to check what they can suggest, will update of their answer.


----------



## jeremydw

Sergei T. said:


> I've thought about this, but tried to find spare part on eBay etc. or maybe someone can share such info when he sourced for that parts...?
> I'll now contact Anonimo directly to check what they can suggest, will update of their answer.


Yeah, I hear you - anytime you go direct to the manufacturer you tend to have to pay crazy amounts for spare parts. I once had a particular make quote me $500 for an OEM replacement strap. It wasn't fitted or proprietary, just branded rubber. I laughed, kindly passed, and bought an aftermarket alternative. Hope they can help, and hope they also do so at a reasonable rate. Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sergei T.

I've sent via their site a request, it was a week ago - no answer yet.
If someone have contacted Anonimo SA in past and have an email - please share...


----------



## francorx

Sergei T. said:


> I've sent via their site a request, it was a week ago - no answer yet.
> If someone have contacted Anonimo SA in past and have an email - please share...


I contacted Anonimo through their website and it took a long time before they replied. They are not the fastest to reply and I think it may have even been a couple months! I was contacting them about the hex tool for my watch strap (its an odd size thats not commercially available) and eventually they did reply and even sent me the tools for free.


----------



## Sergei T.

francorx said:


> I contacted Anonimo through their website and it took a long time before they replied. They are not the fastest to reply and I think it may have even been a couple months! I was contacting them about the hex tool for my watch strap (its an odd size thats not commercially available) and eventually they did reply and even sent me the tools for free.


Well, it's already past three weeks I've contacted them and no reply yet, if this is the kind of Customer Service they provide I would be happy to skip it for other manufacture in future (even I do like a lot new Epurato line).


----------



## jeremydw

That’s always been the Anonimo curse that they can’t ever seem to figure out - in any iteration of ownership; the customers are not first, second, or third, they seemingly come somewhere down at the bottom of the list. Sadly. 

I want them to be successful, I do, if they could just figure out the basics and the real way to prioritize their customers - make them feel connected to the brand, win their loyalty, make them fall in love with you, etc.

I’ve lost hope a long time ago - but maybe we’ll be surprised some day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## francorx

jeremydw said:


> That's always been the Anonimo curse that they can't ever seem to figure out - in any iteration of ownership; the customers are not first, second, or third, they seemingly come somewhere down at the bottom of the list. Sadly.
> 
> I want them to be successful, I do, if they could just figure out the basics and the real way to prioritize their customers - make them feel connected to the brand, win their loyalty, make them fall in love with you, etc.
> 
> I've lost hope a long time ago - but maybe we'll be surprised some day.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No excuse for poor customer service in my opinion. It will be their demise.


----------



## francorx

Sergei T. said:


> Well, it's already past three weeks I've contacted them and no reply yet, if this is the kind of Customer Service they provide I would be happy to skip it for other manufacture in future (even I do like a lot new Epurato line).


I found an old email of the person I was emailing with, I just sent you a PM with it.


----------



## avalvo

Do a search on EBay... They have some. 

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sergei T.

avalvo said:


> Do a search on EBay... They have some.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


For Militare?


----------



## JayVeeez

These worked on my Polluce, MKII, & Professionale. Lastly, I put them on my Militare Flyback and they worked great! It has 22mm lugs so they shouod work too!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/TUBE-SCREW...226787&hash=item485783f623:g:VlcAAOSw-V1cA2Q~



Sergei T. said:


> For Militare?


----------



## Sergei T.

Polluce and Professionale are indeed have std lugs, instead Militare has one with the Crown
It will work, for the other side but I would be also interested in having one spare for the Crown side too


----------



## Sergei T.

So after about more than 3 weeks I've got a reply from Anonimo via Facebook with a contact name to whom shall I contact, so waiting for the After Sales manager to reply...
Will post and update as soon as I hear something from him.


----------



## jeremydw

Sergei T. said:


> So after about more than 3 weeks I've got a reply from Anonimo via Facebook with a contact name to whom shall I contact, so waiting for the After Sales manager to reply...
> Will post and update as soon as I hear something from him.


Three weeks is terrible customer service, but considering who we're talking about, this sounds like progress. Haha! Best of luck mate - hope they get back to you soon (not another 3 weeks) and are able to help.

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## francorx

Sergei T. said:


> So after about more than 3 weeks I've got a reply from Anonimo via Facebook with a contact name to whom shall I contact, so waiting for the After Sales manager to reply...
> Will post and update as soon as I hear something from him.


If history repeats itself they will ship you the parts you want 6 months from now with zero communications in between now and the delivery of what you were looking for. That's exactly what happened to me for the hex driver I contacted them about. Dont get me wrong I am grateful they sent them (free of charge), but I had already written them off.


----------



## Sergei T.

Short update - Anonimo official get back to me and said that new lug bars from Anonimo on 12 o'clock are compatible to old ones I have in Militare (6 o'clock).
I'll order one set to verify this and will back with the pictures.

PS
I also asked Anonimo official if they have the book Anonimo Firenze by Dino Zei in stock and was surprised that they do, got it within a week - well done Anonimo!

__
http://instagr.am/p/BwOtq_rju4E/


----------



## Sergei T.

After about two weeks Anonimo sent me the lug bars from the new Militare line claiming they shall be the same as for old Firenze ones,
Well they are not...
























So now the last option for sourcing it is - CROEM.it


----------



## Sergei T.

*Croem* does have the lug bars I searched for,

After contacting them on July I also sent them my Glauco Bronze for restoration...

This week the watch back to me - amazing work!! Bronze has been restored to a 'like new' condition, complete overhaul has been performed as well + two spare tubes/lug bars for Glauco model included :-!

















I'm happy with their service and job done!!


----------



## phunky_monkey

Looks amazing mate! What was the turnaround time?


----------



## Sergei T.

phunky_monkey said:


> Looks amazing mate! What was the turnaround time?


About four months, it might have been less but in August all Europe are on holidays


----------



## phunky_monkey

Sergei T. said:


> About four months, it might have been less but in August all Europe are on holidays


Thanks mate, think I could handle that. What was the pricing like? Reasonable?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sergei T.

phunky_monkey said:


> Thanks mate, think I could handle that. What was the pricing like? Reasonable?


500EUR - shipping back, spare tubes, complete overhaul and Bronze restoration.


----------



## francorx

Sergei T. said:


> *Croem* does have the lug bars I searched for,
> 
> After contacting them on July I also sent them my Glauco Bronze for restoration...
> 
> This week the watch back to me - amazing work!! Bronze has been restored to a 'like new' condition, complete overhaul has been performed as well + two spare tubes/lug bars for Glauco model included :-!
> 
> View attachment 14577235
> 
> 
> View attachment 14577237
> 
> 
> I'm happy with their service and job done!!


The watch looks great, wear it in good health!


----------



## phunky_monkey

Sergei T. said:


> 500EUR - shipping back, spare tubes, complete overhaul and Bronze restoration.


Fantastic, thanks for that! Seems reasonable enough to me.


----------

